# Kat.ph Blocked by Virgin media?!



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Is this the same for anyone else?

Hope its not for good!


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

It appears it is, you can do a proxy workaround or suchlike but like Piratebay it appears to be off limits for UK folk


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Even Etyres, a tyre company (who I have used many times and are very well priced) is blocked.

Embarrassing


----------



## DonSam (Jan 21, 2011)

Come.in is a website to use uses some kind of proxy to access them!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

oh girls.. please stop crying

http://kat.ph.proxy.piratenpartij.nl/

http://pirateproxy.net/


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

yep. ****ing bastards. where to go to now?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Five mins on google and found this: http://katproxy.com


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

FFS


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Fcukers !


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> oh girls.. please stop crying
> 
> http://kat.ph.proxy.piratenpartij.nl/
> 
> http://pirateproxy.net/


Does this legitimately work? I'm on my phone

On another note VIRGIN ARE CNUTS


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

sckeane said:


> Does this legitimately work? I'm on my phone
> 
> On another note VIRGIN ARE CNUTS


yep, I've been using http://pirateproxy.net/ for over a year now without any problems, just google "piratebay/kat new proxy list" :thumbup1:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

I'm currently with KC at the moment and they haven't blocked anything! haha not even Pirate Bay


----------



## Radioactive Man (Mar 7, 2013)

Why even bother with the proxies? Isohunt and extratorrent are still available, even with virgin. Ill change to another isp if they block noobroom doh.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

katproxy works fine


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Demonoid needs to make a comeback


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm with sky and they are also blocked.

Nazi cvnts! :whistling:


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Sub-Zero said:


> Demonoid needs to make a comeback


Hell yeh. But torrentleech and waffles are still kings of piracy


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

RoskaL said:


> Hell yeh. But torrentleech and waffles are still kings of piracy


waffles sounds boss - got a spare invite? Cheers


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

I use a News Server with Newbin files.

Ok, I pay for it, but I'm not limited by anyones speed apart from mine.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

for the land of pirates ****timkuik.org works fine


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Anybodys download speeds turned to sh1t lately ? Always used bit torrent but now i struggle to even get into the 100's kb !

(All legal back ups of course lol)


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

RoskaL said:


> Hell yeh. But torrentleech and waffles are still kings of piracy


Any Invites..?


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

jon-kent said:


> Anybodys download speeds turned to sh1t lately ? Always used bit torrent but now i struggle to even get into the 100's kb !
> 
> (All legal back ups of course lol)


I downloaded 4 seasons sons of anarchy as a backup of my discs... within an hour so mines is fine :lol:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

had 5 2gb dls going on earlier at 2.5-3mbs each


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

**** you all lol.

Where the fcuk has my speed gone then :confused1:


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I've been using a seedbox for a few months - downloads from iptorrents at around 10mb a second (then I download to my own pc when I want at around 2mb a second).


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Zola said:


> yep. ****ing bastards. where to go to now?


http://kat.ph.proxy.piratenpartij.nl/

http://pirateproxy.net/

Above


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

Iv got 2 invites to torrentleech but waffles never seem to give em out so not got any for that yet


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

RoskaL said:


> Iv got 2 invites to torrentleech but waffles never seem to give em out so not got any for that yet


You feel like shooting one of those torrentleeches this way? Cheers


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

AnnesBollocks said:


> You feel like shooting one of those torrentleeches this way? Cheers


Yeh sure, pm me ur email Addy and I'll get it sent when I'm in


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2013)

iptorrents.com - best ive found

NZB links / sites are being closed quick and fast now


----------



## RoskaL (Sep 19, 2012)

bobbydrake said:


> I've been using a seedbox for a few months - downloads from iptorrents at around 10mb a second (then I download to my own pc when I want at around 2mb a second).


Best way to do it, so much easier


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

anyone got any invites for torrentleach?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Dave said:


> iptorrents.com - best ive found
> 
> NZB links / sites are being closed quick and fast now


got an invite bud?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2013)

Mr_Morocco said:


> got an invite bud?


I havnt m8 sorry, gave my last one away last week.


----------

